# Rate this attention whore from rateme



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

why does she look 14 in some of her photos


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 9, 2019)

she cute if she had a shorter brow ridge shed be more aesthetically pleasing but anyway she probably as shallow as her vag


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 9, 2019)

Cute


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Cute


 
*




*"18 ded srs"


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 9, 2019)

Her looksmatch is postmaxxing on this site

/10


----------



## Coping (Mar 9, 2019)

Would rape


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 9, 2019)

3 at best, And thats me being nice.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

Is she a nurse in a psych ward?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 9, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 9, 2019)

“Hey, female here, can you rate my face?? What does my face look like?? From 1-10??? My face?? How is my FACE??? Chad dumped me, thanks!”


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice tits/10


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 9, 2019)

would fuck and slap around after


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Nice tits/10


Brb sending screenshots to Nibbas gf


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 9, 2019)

nice titties/10


----------



## superighteous (Mar 9, 2019)

What the fuck I never feel weak for a girl like I do right now. I’m always immune to their deceptively sweet faces. Feel like a total cuck rn.


----------



## Autist (Mar 9, 2019)

Dead avg
Dead avg


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 9, 2019)

Fuar,pic 3, 8/10 for jb factor.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 9, 2019)

Kind of face you want nut down her throat, punch her in the face and dump her corpse in a creek. On a side note, nice to know shes getting braceraped


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 9, 2019)

Her philtrum is long, but us incels know features that kill a man, look good on women.


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't think she is going to age well, like will look like a roastie at 28.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 10, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> would fuck and slap around after


----------

